# Oriole



## Balloontyre (Apr 20, 2014)

Being gutted on Ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Elg...ewar-motor-bike-bicycle-Schwinn-/201076723672


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wow!*

That kinda sucks. This guy is ok to deal with though, but has no guilt about parting out very desirable bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2014)

I think that's a fellow caber, isn't that the bike that was recently posted here with the siess lights?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2014)

If anybody knows this seller as well as other career bicycle destroyers, please stop by my space at MLC and point them out.
If they have a right to part out nice originals, I also have a right to determine whom I am selling to.
I don't like seeing this and I don't like getting punk'ed.
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow, that was a nice original bike - what a shame.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2014)

On further review, I noticed the seller separated the dogleg crank from the sprocket, from the bearings and cups, from the frame...
There seem to be no respect at all and please don't come with the argument that 10 bastard bikes are better than 1 nice original reference.
Seriously, I want this guy blacklisted from my swap space.
Chris


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am pretty sure that bike changed hands at the Addison swap meet a couple weeks ago. I saw it for sale as a complete bike. Seller was asking around $1200.00


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2014)

Isn't this the same bike?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56228-Elgin-Motobike-from-auction-today


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Isn't this the same bike?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56228-Elgin-Motobike-from-auction-today




It is.
The seiss lights didn't go with it and the tank was an accessory upgrade, but the rest deserved a better fate.
Chris


----------



## aggiechad2005 (Apr 21, 2014)

I made an effort to buy it as a unit, but seems pretty set to part it out.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Apr 21, 2014)

Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## bike (Apr 21, 2014)

*Accessory tank*

are you saying it was painted to match or is the same color as it looks to me?


----------



## stoney (Apr 21, 2014)

I have followed this seller for months. They have parted out MANY MANY REAL NICE bikes. Every little part. I don't know who it is, never bought anything from them. I would of loved to had the bikes I have seen parted. I don't think you can buy a whole from them.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2014)

How do collectors get primo parts just for the parts sake? Not for a bike or resto, just the for their parts collection


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> How do collectors get primo parts just for the parts sake? Not for a bike or resto, just the for their parts collection




..come on... NOBODY does that...


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sold*



bikewhorder said:


> I think that's a fellow caber, isn't that the bike that was recently posted here with the siess lights?




He sold the bike complete.


----------



## bike (Apr 21, 2014)

*!?!?!??!*



bricycle said:


> ..come on... NOBODY does that...




..............................................!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> How do collectors get primo parts just for the parts sake? Not for a bike or resto, just the for their parts collection






bricycle said:


> ..come on... NOBODY does that...




Say like a badge or pedal collection for example.


----------



## bike (Apr 21, 2014)

*The never ending story*

the Absolutely pathetic thing is I still go through the agony of trying to get just PARTS price for og bikes- forget about a premium- I guess originals are not that important as proven by fun ticket votes....

There are a few sellers that don't even mess around and I have to say they seem to win every time- A few bikes I have not yet parted could have been turned over 3-4 times by now - giving me the money to buy the junk I like.


----------



## rlhender (Apr 21, 2014)

I am the one who had this bike originally, I sold it at the meet near Chicago for $1150 minus headlights. That is crazy that he would do this. That bike was very nice. I know who he is now and will make sure I have high prices if he comes in again.

Rick


----------



## RustyK (Apr 21, 2014)

Sir parts a-lot has a knack for finding the great orig. paint ones to part out.


----------



## Overhauler (Apr 21, 2014)

*+*

Yeah there was a guy about a mile from me that had listed an original 50's tank Hawthorne on craigslist a while back for $100 . I tried to buy the bike , but another guy from 200 miles away was wanting it because it was just like the one his father had when he was a kid and he wanted to get it and fix it up for his dad of 70 some year old . So the guy told him he would hold it for him and wouldn't sell it to me .
 The guy drove 400 miles round trip , hit our area around 4 pm so he didn't get home until 8-9 pm at best , the bike was parted and on ebay before 10 am the next day . 
 He is a full blown parter , and has a line a mile long , why , because he wouldn't be in business very long if he was honest , but most of them aren't honest and don't give a hoot about vintage original bikes period . It's all about greed .
 Then I contacted one via ebay about a part he had listed , and he told me in the rudest way that I was wasting his time and he knew every nut , bolt , and washer on that model , and he sure did , he had every nut , bolt , and washer priced out separately !!
  When selling a nice original I (myself) don't want it parted , I want it to go to someone that appreciates it .
 My Two Cents , Lee


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 24, 2014)

*are you so mad you make*

A tiny uproar


----------



## mre straightbar (Apr 24, 2014)

*I agree with your disdain*

But have to admit I'm on of those customers that keep that guy doin what he's doin so that makes me just as guilty right? Although the only crimes I've committed against bikes are stripping ones that frames are to far gone to be repaired


----------



## stoney (Apr 24, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> But have to admit I'm on of those customers that keep that guy doin what he's doin so that makes me just as guilty right? Although the only crimes I've committed against bikes are stripping ones that frames are to far gone to be repaired




I don't think that makes you as guilty. I like many here would not part such nice bikes, BUT if someone else does the parting--- you, I and many others here will buy those parts that we need..


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 26, 2014)

*Parting*

I sold a tractor trailer (literally) load of bicycles to a guy a few years back and watched as he parted many of them on ebay for years.  He is also a caber.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2014)

*damn this really breaks my heart*

as an elgin lover and lover of all old bikes, i was browsing the parts of this bike and i cant believe it.i consider myself lucky that i could never do this to a sweet original bike like this was.


----------

